# Young aspiring Freemason having trouble



## Matt T. (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello all, I had sent a petition along with the due payment to a lodge where I had met all of the requirements. I live particularly far from this lodge and I am 19 years old. I had gradually grown more interested in this fraternal brotherhood and decided I would take it upon myself to petition for this particular lodge. Now, it has been a month so far, with no contact from the lodge, nor acceptance of my payment. So, I was wondering whether my age, location, etc. would have anything to do with their delay of acceptance or rejection? I am also wondering if it is usual for a lodge to take this long to accept petitions/payments or is the lodge just simply not in service? I have tried contacting this lodge to no avail. I am a very mature and hard-working teen and would like to enhance myself with the teachings of Freemasonry but, it is very hard to meet the requirements of most lodges being out of location and not knowing anyone to use as reference. Thank you to anyone who may help with the questions of a young aspiring brother.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 2, 2012)

Dunno about CT but here in Texas the normal procedure is for the Lodge to read a petition (if complete & correct) at the next scheduled stated meeting, assign an investigating committee to check the petitioner's background and interview him, and report their findings to the Lodge at the next following stated meeting. Sometimes the investigation requires more than 30 days to complete. Whenever the committee reports back to the Lodge, a ballot is taken on the petition and it is either approved or rejected. 

As you live quite a distance from the Lodge you have petitioned, they may be taking more time than usual to investigate you. In Texas, if you don't live within one county of the county in which the Lodge you petition is situated, that Lodge must attain jurisdiction over you from the oldest Lodge in your county of residence. This also requires additional time. It could be as many as 3 or 4 months before the procedure is completed. If you truly wish to become a Brother among us, await the time with patience.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know about the requirements of the lodges up there in CT, but are you sure that you make the age minimum?  At different times and different places, the minimum age was a bit different.  Sometimes 18, sometimes 21 etc.  

If it has been a month since you submitted your petition, that doesn't seem like too long because your petition has to be put before the lodge members and that usually happens at a stated meeting which is usually only once a month.  So, if they recieved your petition the day after a stated meeting, it is going to be a whole month before it even gets put before the Brothers.  Sometime shortly after that, someone should make contact with you.

Have you been to the lodge and met with any of the Brothers yet?  Especially, the Secretary?  Is there not a lodge tha is closer to you?


----------



## skidsareforkids (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking at The Grand Lodge of Connecticut's website it would appear that their minimum age is 18.  I would recommend that you petition a lodge in your local area, it appears that Waterbury has two Lodges.  The beginning of your journey is going to involve alot of work and you're going to want to be close enough to your lodge/instructor to meet frequently.  I'm not sure about Connecticut but in Alabama your references don't need to be Masons.  They need to be people who can attest to your character.  If you want them to be Masons go knock on your local lodges door about 30 minutes before a stated meeting, have supper ask questions and get to know the Masons in your hometown.  Good Luck.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes.  You would be contacted and investigated before any decision is made on your petition.  The delay is not unusual due to the time between stated meetings.  Also, if you haven't signatures on your petition that would have to be done as well.  I do recommend that you personally hand over the petition to the closest masonic lodge to you.  Most lodges aren't big when it comes to "invading another's territory."  Which means there is an unwritten rule not to infringe on another lodge's immediate area.  One very strong reason is the one stated above.  Due to the time invested with your instructor, you need to be as close as possible.


----------



## gnarledrose (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, it IS usual for lodges to take a month or two to get things like degrees going. Around here, we only take care of petitions like yours once a month, and it can sometimes take a week or two after THAT to get ahold of the gentleman and discuss things with him. That said, you are free to look into other lodges and see if there's one closer to you. What's best for you will ultimately be what's best for the lodge, so they will be more than happy to help you out in that respect.


----------



## cemab4y (Mar 21, 2012)

I wish you luck. Be persistent. See

Approaching A Lodge for Membership


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 24, 2017)

Young Fella


----------



## Keith C (Apr 25, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> Young Fella



Did you know that you responded to a 5 year old thread started by someone who only posted that one time in 2012?


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 26, 2017)

looked current to me, I just like quoting stuff from experience, not looking at the date.....


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 26, 2017)

Wish Brother post some new stuff so I can keep up with the times.


----------

